# confused about Kite



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Kite, the bronzy looking birds that are part of almond breeding programs. Is kite a particular gene (and if so, how is it inherited) OR is kite just a combination of a dark T-parrern with a single dose of recessive red underneath? Help?


----------



## FalconLofts.com (Dec 29, 2010)

Kite (K//+) is a dominant gene of it's own. If combined with one dose of Rec Red, it can get richer, also Dirty, (V//V) can enhance the Kite effect. The classic Almond phenotype is a combination of K//K, e//+, St//+, C*T//C*t.
that is a single dose of Almond, one dose of rec red, two doses of T pattern, and one but preferably two doses of kite.

So If you have a kite bird, he/she can produce 50% kites in either sex, if mated to any unrelated bird. 

Regards,
Vahe


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Vahe-
Thanks. (BTW, LOVE the birds on your site!). Would there be any appearance (phenotype) difference between one and two doses of T pattern, in your scenario above?
Also, I assume you recognize a kite by the bronzing, especially on the wingtips, yes? Does kite show up with other patterns, e.g. plain bluebar, or how about on a recessive red bird?
I have two frillback squabs in the nest, from a blue/black almond cock and a recessive yellow hen. The hen is from T-pattern/almond/kite background. One squab appears almond, the other is very dark and the breeder I bought the birds from said he thinks it is a kite. Right now they are only 5-days old so we shall see.


----------



## FalconLofts.com (Dec 29, 2010)

"Would there be any appearance (phenotype) difference between one and two doses of T pattern, in your scenario above?" 

Assuming you are talking about the Almond Phenotype! If you have Homozygous T pattern birds, (2 doses of T check) then the chances of making all T pattern babies becomes 100%, that is if both parents were ****. T pattern. Classic Almond Phenotype is most colorful when it is built on a T check (velvet) pattern.

please go to http://www.falconlofts.com/rare_colored_birds.html and look at bird number 53 as a very good representation of a Kite. You could have kite on any pattern, but in the event of a blue bar the bars take on a bronzing to them. 

"I have two frillback squabs in the nest, from a blue/black almond cock and a recessive yellow hen. The hen is from T-pattern/almond/kite background. One squab appears almond, the other is very dark and the breeder I bought the birds from said he thinks it is a kite. Right now they are only 5-days old so we shall see".


Almond is a sex linked Gene, that is the cock bird can produce both male and female Almonds, but the hen can only produce male Almond offsprings. 

If your intention is to make Classic Almonds from that pairing, you have your work cut out for you, If by "blue/Black" you mean a spread Almond (like bird number 38 on the link mentioned above), then the Spread factor will reduce your possibility of making Classic Almonds to 50% ( the other 50% will always be Spread Almonds and useless for that project). Of these 50% non spread almonds 50% will be almonds and 50% non. So you are working with 1 out of 4 or less odds of making Classic Almonds.
Your female is a Dilute Recessive Red (rec Yellow), The dilute gene is not recomended in the Classic Almond genome. It will reduce your color contrast and all the cocks from that mating will be carriers. Please keep in mind that the objective of this conversation is "Classic Almond", otherwise the beauty is in the eye of the beholder and the outcome of your breeding maybe as beautiful as you can ask for.

You can tell your almonds as soon as they hatch, Almond babies are sparse downed.

Regards,
Vahe


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Can this be an example of Kite? Just curious....

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/S4rrIRtIShmGxyU6yIQ1oQ?feat=directlink


----------



## becege (Mar 12, 2003)

*Kite*

I believe that it is a kite. I get kites from my Oriental rollers and the nest mate is always an almond.This is not a real good kite as the feathers are not a dark black. However I get this kite color sometimes.


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Kite*

I posted a photo of a young kite (out of almond/kite) roller on another thread on this discussion group: Kite - bronze.


----------

